
News Corp in deal talk with Yahoo (plans to combine Yahoo with MySpace) - nickb
http://www.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idUSN1337390920080213?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&rpc=23&sp=true
======
streo
Yahoo! is becoming that kid in school who peed their pants in the middle of an
exam and now the word is getting around town. How embarrassing for Yahoo! Are
they really in such a bad shape that they must now be bought out and set
straight by an outside company?

I sometimes feel that there it is a misnomer that they are Google's
competitor. Yahoo! has a heavy focus on content and they happen to have a
search engine which they used to replace their originally famous directory.

~~~
immad
But the search engine is where the money is.

------
glasner
And I was scared of a Yahoo / Microsoft merger.

------
cos
I can see it now: "Myspace Answers"

